Ask HN: How do you deploy text changes to iOS app without a deploy? - vinnyglennon
======
ryanworl
Ship a file with your app bundle (could be JSON, whatever you want) with all
of the strings you'd want to be dynamic. Then on each app launch, check if it
exists in the Documents directory, and if not, copy it to the Documents
directory.

Place the same file somewhere web-accessible (an s3 bucket, for example) at a
stable URL you can hard-code into your app. On each app launch, attempt to
download this file and replace the existing one on disk with it. You could set
a reasonable minimum time threshold before checking again (such as once per 24
hours), but this probably won't be an issue.

After you've got that set up, change every hard-coded string in your app to
read from this file you've downloaded. This works like localization, where
each string has a key to identify it regardless of language.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks, spot on. We're using this approach for our Android app.

